# Expat's spouse working in Dubai



## longwhitecloud (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi,

I am moving to Dubai with my wife and 3 young children. I am being sponsored by an american company and will be working in Dubai. My wife is a primary school teacher here in New Zealand, and would like to work as a teacher at a British Curriculum school. We have a bunch of questions, and would appreciate hearing from anyone who has done anything similar.

How difficult is it for my wife to get work there? Do they have relieving positions? Does she need to go through an agency, or can she approach schools herself? 

We've done some research and there are many companies that recruit young teachers from places like NZ, Australia, UK to work in Dubai. Normally there flights are paid and accommodation provided and in turn they work for 1 or 2 years. Would my wife already being in Dubai and not requiring accommodation etc make it easier for her to find work?

Any advice greatly appreciated.

Regards
Aaron


----------

